# Ein Clanlogo



## Tote-Oma (21. Januar 2002)

Tach ich bin neu hier und auch ein kleiner n00b mit dem Photoshop allerdings habe ich mit dem PSP etwas erfahrung aber egal wie ihr meinem Titel entnehmend könnt bin ich dabei ein Clanlogo zu machen oder besser gesagt ich brauch erstmal ne Idee dafür ich hoff mal das einige hier auch CS spielen und mir etwas helfen können.

Hier ist schonmal ein kleiner Versuch wie ich finde nix besonders gutes wenn ich mir die Möglichkeiten des Programms anguck:


----------



## Tim C. (21. Januar 2002)

gut dann ma freudig ans werk, also meine kritikpunkte:

-der hintergrund ist zu aufwendig (spielt sich zu sehr in den vordergrund)
-der clanname sollte die sache sein, die am meisten hervorgehoben ist
-das logo hat nix mit cs zu tun (gut hamm die logos die ich mache auch net, aber trotzdem  )
-öhm diese roten punkte ??? hamm die nen sinn ? kommt da noch was ? wenn nicht, weg damit 
ansonsten, nimm den Blur von den Klammern im Clanname und nimm eine etwas "schönere" Schriftart.

^^ich weiss ich bin hart, aber dem muss so sein


----------



## Tote-Oma (21. Januar 2002)

Das macht nix das du hart bist muss ja so sein  ich muss es schliesslich mal schaffen ein ordentliches zu machen

Thx for Kritik


----------



## Sovok (21. Januar 2002)

schwarz auf hellblau sieht ned gut aus... versuchs ma mit dunkleblauer schrift und ner weissen(nicht weichgezeichneten) umrandung

oder so ähnlich

die rote umrandung würd ich auf jeden fall rausmachen

ansonsten stimm ich der leuchte zu


----------



## Tim C. (21. Januar 2002)

@Sovok auch wenn es eine art perversion der deutschen artikel grammatik ist, bin ich immer noch <b>der</b> leuchte. ich sag mal kurz woher das kommt, weil ursprünglich => leuchtturmwaerter, aba für quakenet zu lang also leuchte, u know. und deshalb auch <b>der</b> 

aber ihr dürft mich gerne als eine (die) leuchte titulieren, wenn ihr damit auf meine intelligenz anspielt


----------



## Tote-Oma (21. Januar 2002)

Siehts jetzt *WENIGSTENS ETWAS* besser aus jetzt hat's was mit CS zu tun das iss der Aztec Blitz 

Da isses (etwas zu wenig drauf wie Ich finde):


----------



## Homie25 (21. Januar 2002)

Tach, 

mein Tip an dich wäre echt nicht so viele Filter und Spezialeffects anzuwendenn denn weniger ist mehr ist im Falle eines Logos sehr treffend, also mache ein bischen Schlichter und such dir nen coolen Font heraus http://www.fontasy.de/ . dann sollte das Logo auf jeden fall etwas mit dem clan zu tun haben oder mit Cs aber eines der wichtigsten dinge ist das die Farbwahl immer gut na du weißt schon die Sache mit dem Farbkreis das die Farben die irgendwie gegenüber oder so was  naja ....... ich hoffe du bist nicht so verwirrt wie ich aber .....  

also nimm es dir zu Herzen


----------



## snow crash (21. Januar 2002)

*das himmelblau...*

ist zwar eine schöne sache.... aber fuer CS??? *C*yber *S*ex fuer schwule possibly maybe, aber *C*ounter *S*trike....? ich weiss ja nicht... da fand ich diesen strangen bg schon besser... auch wenn er zu anziehend war... wir wärs noch mit ein paar models drin? 

ya snowy


----------



## Homie25 (21. Januar 2002)

Tach, 

mein Tip an dich wäre echt nicht so viele Filter und Spezialeffects anzuwendenn denn weniger ist mehr ist im Falle eines Logos sehr treffend, also mache ein bischen Schlichter und such dir nen coolen Font heraus http://www.fontasy.de/ . dann sollte das Logo auf jeden fall etwas mit dem clan zu tun haben oder mit Cs aber eines der wichtigsten dinge ist das die Farbwahl immer gut na du weißt schon die Sache mit dem Farbkreis das die Farben die irgendwie gegenüber oder so was  naja ....... ich hoffe du bist nicht so verwirrt wie ich aber .....  

also nimm es dir zu Herzen


----------



## Xardul (21. Januar 2002)

@Homie25 und alle andere die hiermit etwas zu tun haben:

"mein Tip an dich wäre echt nicht so viele Filter und Spezialeffects anzuwendenn"

Also, ich bin noch ziemlich neu in der Photoshop-Scene und würde mal gerne wiessen was ihr damit meint.
Wie geht ihr denn vor wenn ihr etwas zeichenen wollt. Macht ihr überhaup keine Effekte rein?

 

Gregor


----------



## snow crash (21. Januar 2002)

*express your imagination...*

ohne filter machen es sehr wenige, da sie zum teil einfach arbeit einsparen, die man besser anderswo einsetzen kann... allerdings wirst du nach kurzer zeit bemerken, dass filter sehr einseitig sind und trotz ihrer jetzigen attraktivität schnell (zumindest bei mir) an wertschätzung verlieren und man sich darauf konzentriert, das, was man nicht per mausklick, sprich filter, machen kann, zu erlernen. übung ist hier oberste devise. vieles, was einem per filter als sehr gut erscheinen lässt ist nichts als die neue impression, die man vorher noch nie selbst erzeugen konnte. man ist beeindruckt von der "tat", die man gemacht hat und sieht noch nicht die simpelheit des filters. ein filter kennt keine gefühle und kann nicht einen wunsch in form eines bildes verkörpern. es ist lediglich ein rechenvorgang einer maschine und das hat nichts mit der vorstellung eines bildes zu tun, welches man im kopf hat. lass deine fantasie arbeiten, und nutze deinen rechner als werkzeug, nicht als random producer... selbstverständlich, ist jeder filter beeinflussbar, durch farbe, oder form und doch trifft alles im endeffekt auf einen nenner. filter sind eine tolle sache und man kann sie ruhig benutzen. aber wenn das ganze bild nur aus filtern besteht... ist es dann noch ein von dir gemachtes bild? das sollte man sich einfach durch den kopf gehen lassen und dann zeichnen... das klappt schon, nach einiger zeit. gewiss ist es schwierig sich von dem "bann" der filter los zu reissen, weil sie einfach so... wunderschön? aussehen... probiers einfach mal ohne oder mit wenigen filtern... das wird was... ganz sicher... 

ya snowy



p.s: mit filter sind nicht essentielle filter gemeint. ich würde ohne blur nicht überleben, das muss ich zugeben.


----------



## Xardul (21. Januar 2002)

Hi,

danke für deinen ausfürhlichen Beitrag, werde mich mal langsam von den Filtern distanzieren. 

Gregor


----------



## Tim C. (22. Januar 2002)

moins.

Also ich denke es hat auch keiner was dagegen, wenn man mal nen bevel anwendet oder so . Aber wie alles kann man es halt auch mit den filtern übertreiben und wenn ich ehrlich bin von diesen artistic filtern habe ich noch nie einen genutzt, es sei denn um zu gucken was die machen !!!
eigentlich brauch ich nur die blurs, die render section und gelegentlich mosaic und natürlich die ebenenen effekte.


----------



## snow crash (22. Januar 2002)

*joa...*

also filter sind wie gesagt eine spielerei... bevel kann man übrigens auch sehr einfach selbst erzeugen, aber egal... geht ja schneller, wenn man einmal kurz auf einen knopf drückt. wenn man gar keine filter anwenden würde, dann hätte man ja noch weniger zeit, als man es so nur hat... deshalb muss man ja auch immer so lange wach sein, obwohl morgen schule ist.... grauenvoll.... naja... 
meine mutter ist hier eben aufgekreutzt und hat eine art krieg um zeit entfacht... deshalb werde ich demnächst ins bettchen gehen müssen.... see ya

ya snowy


----------



## SirNeo (22. Januar 2002)

Ich finde auch du soltest etwas mehr von den Filtern abstand gewinnen und erst einmal einen Entwurf machen wie es hinterher aussehen soll, also so etwas wie Design  . Im Moment habe ich mehr den Eindruck du erstellst irgendetwas legst Filter drüber und hoffst das das irgendwann gut aussieht.

Als Tip: Ich würde mehr das Thema deiner Seite zum Logo machen. Der Schriftzug sieht doch gar nicht so schlecht aus. Finde der hat was.


----------



## Tote-Oma (22. Januar 2002)

Models klar aber wie bekomm ich die da rein ? Das hab ich schon mit dem PSP net hingekriegt wär gut wenn ihr ne Adresse wüsstet wo ich das erklärt bekomme. Bilder such ich mir schon selber aber wenn ihr gute habt dann her damit

Eure OMA


----------



## Tim C. (22. Januar 2002)

http://art.counter-strike.net/photoshop-01-01.shtml

hier ich hoffe, dass erklärts dir genug


----------



## Sovok (22. Januar 2002)

hol dir unter http://www.counter-strike.de nen model viewer
öffne mit dem n beliebiges cs model
mach nen screenshot und schneid in photoshop den schwarzen hintergrund raus

des wars =) is so easy wies sich anhört

downloadlink: http://www.swissquake.ch/chumbalum-soft/hlmv/index.html

diesmal stimm ich der leuchte ned zu


----------



## Leever (22. Januar 2002)

kannst dir auch die Milkshape-Demo holen und die Models positionieren,
danach dann als Direct-X datei speichern und mit 3D Explortion ansehen.


----------



## Tote-Oma (22. Januar 2002)

SO hier mein neuster (und wie ich finde bester) Versuch und unten rechts kommt noch die HP Adresse wenn sie kommt:


----------



## SirNeo (22. Januar 2002)

Versuche jetzt alle Elemete zu einer Grafik zusammenzufassen, indem du nun mit Filter arbeitest und verschiedenen Effekten. Lass die Grafiken in einander gehen und so. Sieht so wie auf ein Bild kopierte Grafiken aus. Fass das ganze zu einem Gesamtbild zusammen, die Bilder sind schon OK.


----------



## snow crash (22. Januar 2002)

*genau...*

das sieht ja jetzt noch alles sehr leer aus, wie neo schon bemerkt hat... ich würd da jetzt auch versuchen, die einzelnen bilder irgendwie zu vereinen.... ich kann neo da nur zustimmen. was ich bis jetzt aus dem banner herauslesen konnte ist die controverse zwischen den counter terrorists und den terrorists... vielleicht solltest du diesen bereich etwas untermalen... damit er voll und ganz zum tragen kommt.... 

ya snowy


----------



## Tote-Oma (22. Januar 2002)

So isses auch gedacht mit den Ct's und T's aber dann fehlt mir noch ein T in der anderen Ecke und wie kann ich das denn hervor heben ich kann mir nix vorstellen WAS ich da machen soll 

btw: Danke für die ganzen Kritiken


----------



## Sovok (22. Januar 2002)

1.schau dir ma mein posting oben an
so kommst an dein t model

2.musst noch irgendwas im hintergrund basteln... shapes, linien, text mit schriftgröße 3 ... als kleine anregung


----------



## snow crash (22. Januar 2002)

*du sollst nicht machen,*

sondern du sollst denken... und dann noch das erdachte digitalisieren... zum beispiel eine explosion zwischen den beiden, etc... also... denk mal schön... *gg*

ya snowy


----------



## Chilli (23. Januar 2002)

also für den hintergrund würde ich screenshots machen wie du z.b. gerade jemanden ansniperst und genau zwischen seine augen zielst oder so (halt was interressantes =) 3-4 sollten reichen
die lässt du dann ineinander übergehen und schon ist dann auch der hintergrund interessanter

p.s. was sich auch gut macht sind screeniez von dust usw.


----------



## wartiger (23. Januar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Chilli _
> *
> die lässt du dann ineinander übergehen *



Hast du ein Tutorial wo das beschrieben wird? Bin auch Anfänger und ich kann die Übergänge einfach nicht


----------



## Tote-Oma (23. Januar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von wartiger _
> *
> 
> Hast du ein Tutorial wo das beschrieben wird? Bin auch Anfänger und ich kann die Übergänge einfach nicht  *



Genau meine Meinung


----------



## Calavera (23. Januar 2002)

Das kannst du mit *Masken* machen

Verwende einfach die Suchfunktion. Es gibt genug Threads zu diesem Thema.


----------



## Chilli (23. Januar 2002)

hier ist die erklärung von leuchte wie man die übergänge macht mehrerer bilder.

zitat: "also ma gucken ich hab den mist mit feather und selection angefangen, also versuche ich sie nun auch zu ende zu bringen. 

-Also wir wollen zwei bilder in einander übergehen lassen. gehen wir mal davon aus, dass das eine Bild die Breite 800 pixel hat und das andere auch. Die Höhe der beiden sollte natürlich möglichst gleich sein, gehen wir hier einmal von 600 pixeln aus. Also zwei wunderbar nette bildchen im format 800x600 sollen so überlappt in einander geschoben werden. 

-also öffnet eure zwei bilder und markiert in jedem der bilder den bereich der zu 100% erhalten bleiben soll, dann mach ihr selection -> invert und dann selection -> feather so mit 50-200 pixeln, jenachdem wie breit halt der übergang werden soll und wie es euch grade schmeckt (also ausprobieren), und dann drückt ihr entfernen, schneidet also diesen bereich raus. 

-Das macht ihr natürlich mit dem einen Bild, was nach rechts kommt an der linken Seite und mit dem was nach links kommt an der rechten seite. 

- so nun noch schnell ein neue bild erstellt, was von der breite her erstmal folgenden regeln entsprechen sollten 800+800-200-200. Das bedeutet soviel wie BildA.Breite + BildB.Breite - BildA.gefeatherteBreite - BildB.gefeatherteBreite. Ergibt also bei einer Feather breite von ca 200 pixel so in etwa 1200 pixel. 

- in dieses neue bild schiebt ihr nun eure bearbeiteten ausgangsbilder auf jeweils eine neue ebene. 

- nun zu dem "ineinanderschieben" was der herr sh0x net so ganz verstand  

- nachdem ihr nun die bilder an die für sie vorgesehene seite platziert habt, schiebt ihr eins von beiden solange pixel für pixel (also am besten mit den pfeiltasten) richtung mitte, also auf das andere zu, bis der übergang wunderschön aussieht und keine transparenten bereiche in der mitte mehr sind. 

-um letzteres prüfen zu können, empfehle ich, den hintergrund des neuen bildes mit einer farbe zu füllen, die in keinem der beiden images vorkommt, diese würde man dann nämlich durchscheinen sehen. 

wenn man diese prozedur einmal gemacht hat, dann wird man sehen wie simpel es eigentlich ist und kann dann vielleicht schon vorher abschätzen was für werte man nehmen sollte und so. 

ich hoffe damit habe ich euch ausreichend bediehnt und euch vernünftig weitergeholfen"

ich hoffe leuchte nimmt mir das jetzt nicht persönlich das ich den text einfach nur kopiert habe aber ich fand den weg so am besten erklärt.

greeTz Chilli


----------



## wartiger (23. Januar 2002)

Danke!

Aber ich versteh 



> -also öffnet eure zwei bilder und markiert in jedem der bilder den bereich der zu 100% erhalten bleiben soll, dann mach ihr selection -> invert und dann selection -> feather so mit 50-200 pixeln, jenachdem wie breit halt der übergang werden soll und wie es euch grade schmeckt (also ausprobieren), und dann drückt ihr entfernen, schneidet also diesen bereich raus.


das nicht ?!?!


----------



## Chilli (23. Januar 2002)

ganz einfach damit meint er, wenn du ja bilder ineinander laufen lassen willst brauchst du ja mindestens 2 bilder da nimmst du jetzt das erste bild markierst die stelle die du unbedingt brauchst und benutzt dann Auswahl -> weiche Auswahlkante und dann so zwischen 50 - 100 pixel. genauso machst du es beim nächsten bild und die markierten stellen bei den beiden bildern fügt ihr in ein neues bild ein (sprich im logo) natürlich müsst ihr die auswahl so gewählt ham das es auch reinpasst.


----------

